# Old Army camp Fordoun Scotland



## Smellycat (Jul 22, 2008)

Came across an old army base near the old Fordoun Airfield in Aberdeenshire. A lot of it has overgrown now and in the middle of a wood with loads of nettles but it was worth a wee look.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool find, thanks for the photos


----------



## smileysal (Jul 22, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooh, excellent find. Good pics too. Really like this, love seeing nature taking over the nissan huts. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## 20vturbo (Jul 22, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Random (Jul 22, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Any idea of the history of the place?


----------



## foz101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice find - a wee treat hidden in the bushes.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

thats awesome!!! A little gem!


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice find Smellycat, you're getting good at this, shame I wasn't with you.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 23, 2008)

Ooh, nice find. Those nissen huts have weathered well. Good stuff!


----------



## losttom (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice find-normally the nissan huts are rusty as hell! (is that how you spell them?)


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 23, 2008)

losttom said:


> ...is that how you spell them?)



Hiya losttom...it's nissen with an e.


----------



## losttom (Jul 24, 2008)

Well Nissans rust too....LOL


----------

